# Weekly rating review.



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

Is anyone else not having their weekly rating reviews updated in their app? My last one was for Dec 12th. I don't see anyway of viewing them online. Does anyone know if it's possible?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mine is updating as usual


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

WBdriving said:


> Is anyone else not having their weekly rating reviews updated in their app? My last one was for Dec 12th. I don't see anyway of viewing them online. Does anyone know if it's possible?


Same here. My last weekly was Dec12-Dec19. Don't really care though.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DocT said:


> Same here. My last weekly was Dec12-Dec19. Don't really care though.


Same. Don't really care either


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Mine was 1/2/17 to 1/9/17. Nothing after that


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I just sent a support messsge to uber about it.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Rating report can go to hell.


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

Over the past three months I've probably had a few weeks where my weekly rating report just never showed up in my app. Uber's reply was basically, "Oops, sorry, our bad, stuff happens, nothing we can do about it".


----------

